# marking vote



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a simple yes or no. Does your male still mark after being neutered and after a year old? Thanks...................very curious to see what everyone says.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Seriously, no one has a male and tell me yes or no, it would sure help what to expect in future.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two males - a maltese and a yorkie. Archie, my malt, marks outside when we take a walk -actually both malts, Archie and Abbey, mark while we're walking - about every 10 feet :smpullhair: .

Tink, my yorkie, does not mark at all. If he's gotta pee, he'll do it. He's all business.

If we have other dogs over our house or if we visit someone else's house, Arch is probably going to mark in the house once or twice. I guess it's a territory thing. :smstarz: 

But in normal day-to-day life - no my dogs don't mark in the house.

I hope this helped you alittle.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo is 4 years old and marks outside only.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie is 3 1/2 and marks outside only.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Just a simple yes or no. Does your male still mark after being neutered and after a year old? Thanks...................very curious to see what everyone says.[/B]



We have 3 adult males here and normally, no one marks.

However, one of them, Rocky has lifted a leg inside several times... in pretty specific situations.

One time we were rearranging furniture in the house and were putting a chair in his area that he was normally not around.

Another time was just after we had picked up Max & Rocky from the boarders where we had left them for a few days. There were a number of dogs at this facility and 
I placed the doggy bed we had taken to the boarders for them to use on the floor. Rocky walked over and sniffed it... and then raised his leg. My guess is that either their was a dog in an adjacent pen whose scent was on the bed or... the doggy bed reminded him o being boarded near other dogs...

As silly as these two things might seem to you or I... I can understand that from a dog's perspective, such things could cause a certain amount of stress...

We no longer board our guys if we have to leave town and can not taken them with us. We leave them in the home and have a person come to the house a few times per day. Likewise... if we do somthing like move furniture around, we make sure that we do not get so focused on what we are doing that we forget the boys (and girl).

When on walks, Rocky frequently smells and then lifts his leg on verticle surfaces.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 4 yr old male. He has never marked in my house. He did start marking outside a yr or so ago.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Shiloh is 9 months old and has never marked inside or out. It could be because his potty area is a bricked in cement patio and he doesn't have access to the grass and trees, etc unless I walk him.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes, Harley was neutered after he was 12 months old, and Yes, he marks, mostly outdoors, but will mark inside from time to time - mostly in the bathroom.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys. Clifford has started already, couldn't believe it. So, again, when I can't keep an eye on him, its off to the xpen. I hope it stops inside after neutering. Do u think my male cat may have something to do with it? He is neutered. I think so.........


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda was neutered at 6 months and started marking before that. He only marks in a place outside where I permit it. Otherwise he squats to pee on his pad and 1/2 squats 1/2 lifts a leg outdoors. 

Jonathan was neutered at 1 1/2 years and has NEVER marked. He squats to pee. 

Mikey was neutered at 2 or 3 years of age and NEVER marked. 

Those are my Maltese boys...

I've had lots of males, intact and neutered, stay with us for various periods of time. I NEVER have had a problem with a marker in my house. I am very strict about it. I treat it as a house training violation.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Potart is almost two. He was neutered after he was a year old and the only place he marks is outside...and at the pet store.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've never had a male neutered or not that marks indoors (that includes poodle, Sheltie, and several others besides my other Maltese). They all did outside. Shoni is almost 8 mo. and is neutered and squats outside with one leg half way up part of the time. I've been wondering how old he would have to be before I can figure he is a squater for life. Looks like some have changed at 3 yrs. or so.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Thanks Guys. Clifford has started already, couldn't believe it. So, again, when I can't keep an eye on him, its off to the xpen. I hope it stops inside after neutering. Do u think my male cat may have something to do with it? He is neutered. I think so.........[/B]


I love how rigid you are :rockon:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=512473
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey marks outside while on walks. He has never marked in the house. Don't know if this vote will count because Bogey isn't neutered.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Guess it's not a simple yes or no question really. I got Jett at a little over a year old and that was when he was neutered. He wasn't house trained either. He has learned as part of house training that peeing and marking inside the house are a no-no. He is still learning...and pretty well too...that marking in someone else's home who has a dog is also a no-no. When we are outside on walks, it's Zoe (my girl) who is more of a marker. She however has NEVER tried to mark in my house or anyone else's for that matter. However, I got her as a puppy and house trained her right away. I do think the earlier they are house trained (marking included cuz I believe it is a trainable trait) the more reliable they are. JMO.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is 3, has always been very well trained, goes on pee pads and outside. Just this winter he has started "marking" inside, he knows it is wrong because I NEVER see him, I just "find it". We went to the vet to make sure there wasn't a UTI, he said that it is "adolescent" behavior. He has always been a frequent marker outside, but I think that is because we have two dogs and he needs to show he's "the boss". 

I've gone back to housebreaking 101 in an attempt to stop it and am becoming very frustrated. Just yesterday I ordered a couple belly bands to try. I hate to rely on them, but there is some thought that they may keep him from marking...we'll see. Otherwise I am keeping him under constant supervision.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Ty is 3, has always been very well trained, goes on pee pads and outside. Just this winter he has started "marking" inside, he knows it is wrong because I NEVER see him, I just "find it". We went to the vet to make sure there wasn't a UTI, he said that it is "adolescent" behavior. He has always been a frequent marker outside, but I think that is because we have two dogs and he needs to show he's "the boss".
> 
> I've gone back to housebreaking 101 in an attempt to stop it and am becoming very frustrated. Just yesterday I ordered a couple belly bands to try. I hate to rely on them, but there is some thought that they may keep him from marking...we'll see. Otherwise I am keeping him under constant supervision.[/B]


Adolescent behavior?? Yikes!! Just when I thought I had everything under control. *sigh*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker was neutered at 6mo and never marked until i moved into an apartment when he was 4. so i started putting him in xpen and he didnt mark. when i moved into my house i have found a couple places he marked so they all stay in xpen when not under supervision.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Parker was neutered at 6mo and never marked until i moved into an apartment when he was 4. so i started putting him in xpen and he didnt mark. when i moved into my house i have found a couple places he marked so they all stay in xpen when not under supervision.[/B]


Sorry...not meaning to hi-jack this thread but I love your new siggy Jamie! Please don't tell me you have a command to get them to all look down like that! :HistericalSmiley: I'll just have to give up now!! :smtease:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Outside yes, inside no.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo is neutered and has NEVER marked-not inside or outside-he doesn't even lift his leg to pee-he squats


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Kosmo is neutered and has NEVER marked-not inside or outside-he doesn't even lift his leg to pee-he squats [/B]


He is a GIRLY GIRL!! Just kidding, Gena. Sometimes Ollie starts out squatting but then, mid stream, he lifts one of his back legs--this looks REALLY weird when he's standing in the middle of the yard!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am glad you asked this...
Mine were both neutered at 5 months prior to ever hiking their legs...
Things went great until Brink was about *2 1/2* and he started marking suddenly while we were in a hotel room.
He has marked on and off ever since...inside and out. (but he squats to pee in the pad/box)
Neyland has JUST started marking too...and he is now *2 1/2*. Coincidence?
It is VERY annoying, esp because I can't catch them in the act very often! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I am glad you asked this...
> Mine were both neutered at 5 months prior to ever hiking their legs...
> Things went great until Brink was about *2 1/2* and he started marking suddenly while we were in a hotel room.
> He has marked on and off ever since...inside and out. (but he squats to pee in the pad/box)
> ...


You could try a belly band http://www.chloebella.com/index.php. Her name is Jodi and helped me out with my belly band and some adorable harnesses. She is on this forum, so its nice to support our own.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I am glad you asked this...
> Mine were both neutered at 5 months prior to ever hiking their legs...
> Things went great until Brink was about *2 1/2* and he started marking suddenly while we were in a hotel room.
> He has marked on and off ever since...inside and out. (but he squats to pee in the pad/box)
> ...



I'm so glad YOU posted this. Ty is actually ALMOST 3 (I mistyped) and it was at justa bout 2 1/2 when I started having problems. He started at the Firehouse where I do overnight EMT shifts. I assumed it was because it was a strange place that we were suddenly "living" (I take him with me when I am on call), we have an animal rescue there and so there have been lots of other animals. But then he started in at home, mostly on my new leather couch :smpullhair: 

So 2 1/2 is about when my vet said ADOLESCENCE. 

Yes it is annoying. I am really hoping the belly band will help stop the behavior. The site I ordered them from said some dogs will not life their leg with the band on and that others just don't like the feeling of being wet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* This new info. is most discouraging to say the least. :bysmilie:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With my luck, my smart boyz would figure out to ONLY mark when the band is off... :innocent: I can't leave it on them all the time...
They mark silly stuff and at random times...like my kids school bags that sit in the same place all the time...a blanket hanging off the couch...their OWN crate? :smilie_tischkante: I just wish I could find a rhyme or reason to it. We will go awhile without it, and then have several markings in a short period. 

Anyway, I may try some bands just to see. My boyz first mom, Charlotte, makes them. I may get some from her.
Thanks for the suggestion. :smilie_daumenpos: Glad I am not alone, I thought it was something we were doing wrong.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I don't want to leave them on all the time either but thought I'd try intermittently at first to see exactly how much he is marking. I know he marks the leather couch so I'll put it on when we are in the LR watching TV at night. At the Fire House he marks the Fire boots (the firemen don't look too kindly on that) so I'll put one on him when we are there over night. 

I know he doesn't leave the bed at night so he won't need one at home at night. So I guess I'll try the "problem" times and see what happens. I haven't noticed any odors so I hope I'm not missing any spots.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> At the Fire House he marks the Fire boots (the firemen don't look too kindly on that) so I'll put one on him when we are there over night.[/B]


Sorry, don't mean to make light of what I know to be a frustrating situation as I fear I may have the same problem, but that just struck me as down right funny! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519409
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least "Turn Out" boots are water proof :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My Pom marks everything outsde, never inside. Edgar never marks and Ellie only marks over poo outside.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My boy does not ever mark in the house anymore and I don't allow him to mark on walks because I thought it was related to his aggressive barking at other dogs that I'm trying to stop. We go to specific "potty places" on our walks where he is allowed to go.


----------

